
Show HN: Build a Python REST API in 5 Mins with Flask and Arrested - mikeywaites
https://medium.com/python-rest-api-toolkit/build-a-python-rest-api-in-5-minutes-c183c00d3465
======
mikeywaites
We released Arrested
([https://arrested.readthedocs.org](https://arrested.readthedocs.org)) a few
weeks. This is a follow up post covering the basics and marks the beginning of
series of weekly posts covering lots of different topics relating to RESTFul
API design in Python.

If you have any questions please ask!

~~~
detaro
IMHO, if you used the space you waste on the "clickbait" for an explanation of
what a user might learn when they

 _Before we get stuck into creating a new endpoint I’d recommend you take a
look through the code we generated above to familiarize yourself with some of
the components of Arrested._

you'd have a better introduction article. I'm not going to install
cookiecutter and run through the the commands just to get context necessary to
understand _your first introductory article_. Is it really that complicated to
set up that you need cookiecutter?

E.g. it takes until after that point that you get to "Btw, that set up a
database as a datastore", which is a fairly important part of the equation.

~~~
mikeywaites
Hi detaro.

Thanks for the reply. I can't disagree with your points. I should be clearer
about my usage of the cookiecutter template right from the start over my poor
attempts at being funny :D

I'll have a think about re-shuffling the content.

Thanks again

